# My Training log



## Ridarthane (Oct 12, 2017)

Hello mates, I decided to start this thread which will serve as a training log for me. Feel free to post your feelings, onpinions and whatever you feel appropiate.


 Yesterday was the marker of my 2nd week of training muay thai. Things went ok, altough i guess i could've put more effort to it. I felt i wasn't giving my 100%. All i can do is hoping i will do it in the next session.

After the regular drills, ( footwork syncronised with punching and kicking combinations on various degrees of intensity) I had the privilege to undergo my first live light-sparring. I got myself beaten up and it was GREAT!!!!
Everyone i've sparred with had over a year of experience and there was plenty to learn. I gotta admit i got a little too excited and i couldnt really think too much on what i throw so i stuck to the very basics that popped into my head .

The only way i landed hits were at the exact same time i was hit. Teh only exception to that was when I almost threw a cleen  teep and kick to the inner tigh of the opponent's lead foot ( southpaw vs orthodox). Altough my memories of those minutes seem quite blurry for me now i have a very vivid memory of the two blows on my ribs after missing a jab and a cold glove onto my cheekbone.
All in all, I'm looking foward to get beaten again.


----------



## Anarax (Oct 13, 2017)

Ridarthane said:


> Hello mates, I decided to start this thread which will serve as a training log for me. Feel free to post your feelings, onpinions and whatever you feel appropiate.
> 
> 
> Yesterday was the marker of my 2nd week of training muay thai. Things went ok, altough i guess i could've put more effort to it. I felt i wasn't giving my 100%. All i can do is hoping i will do it in the next session.
> ...



That sounds exciting. I'm glad you're enjoying your training, stick with it


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 13, 2017)

Just so you're aware, this site has a 'blog' function that may be better suited to this than a thread.


----------

